# Teach a child the way he should go....



## godsord (Oct 17, 2013)

There goes the popular sayings “spare the rod and spoil the child” the children you bring into this world, you are held accountable for their upbringings. If applying the rod will make the child a better and more orderly person to himself and the society at large, then do not neglect it. Parents that teach their children on the path to go they will grow up and not depart from it because children are great mimic and they learn very fast. When you teach them, that discipline is necessary for their character formation and for their up-bring, you will see them adjusting to that. 
But when children sees that you over pamper them whenever they are found wanting in any misconduct, they will grow up with that pattern and they will continually bring shame and disgrace to the family when you least expect. If you take a good look at most homes where children are not disciplined it will be very obvious how such children misbehave and lack good manners. For proper upbringing of children physical discipline is very important in the life of children and in future they will be better for it and become good citizens and ambassadors wherever they go because their parents will be very proud of their children.
Please let us hear your views about this topic....


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Who's us? Is this for a study? You might want to read the forum rules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Russell Peters - You should beat your kids. - YouTube

Somebody's gonna get a hurt real bad!


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

If you are saying kids will be brats cause you don't spank them that is so wrong I do not spank my kids and they are good kids.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Discipline doesn't have to mean "the rod." Strangely, I think it actually takes more "discipline" to discipline a child without the rod. The rod is easy.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So brining shame to family...is this a bad thing? I mean really, is it such a big deal that child steals my pot and takes my booze to bribe the teachers? When I work the streets, bringing my daughter does bring shame cause those freaks...you know what they want? But when I bring my son...he can hold the money for me and rough them up a bit if they don't pay. Course he takes a cut which kinda sucks...


----------

